# Dog scared of washing machine - help!



## nikkiportia (16 November 2010)

Badger is a 2yo whippet, and never had a problem with the washing machine in the past. Both my dogs have their sofa in the utility room with the white goods, and it has always been that way.
However, a load of tins of dog food were put on top of the machine, and subsequently fell off during a cycle.
Ever since, he has been petrified every time I put a load of washing on. 
As soon as the spin cycle starts, he trembles and pants, paces around and looks very very worried. I totally understand why he is scared, but not sure what to do now.
Any idea how to solve this problem? My other whippet is absolutely fine despite being there at the same time as the incident.
We've tried distracting him everytime the cycle starts, but he can hear it in every room in the house. Lastnight, he also showed this behaviour with the dishwasher running. I feel sorry for the poor boy, unfortunately, the machines have to run, but how can I make him realise they're nothing to be scared of?
(Obviously, I am not putting them on when he is shut through there now, that would be mean, he's so scared.)
Thanks


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 November 2010)

I'd see if you could start feeding the dog in the next room and slowly moving the bowl towards the appliances, running, each mealtime for a start.

Also rewarding the dog for showing calm/passive behaviour near the running appliances.

Hard as it is, try not to mollycoddle/overfuss the dog when he shows fear, as you will only reinforce that he is right to be scared.


----------



## nikkiportia (16 November 2010)

He is fed in the room with the machine, and I really think if I turn the machine on whilst feeding him, he will just turn his nose up at it. He can be a funny eater at times. 
If I moved the feed elsewhere and turned the machine on, in order to move it closer over time for example, again I think he would just refuse his food because it's somewhere different. Not too sure food will help with this one, he's really not ruled by his stomach. 
I could try him with tasty treats or something to see if that distracts him?

We haven't been over fussing him or anything, just playing with his toy when the spin cycle starts. But he's not especially distracted by the teddy


----------

